# upscaling/upconverting



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Does a "upconverting" AVR [component and composite in particular] really work?
Or is it more of a marketing stradegy?

I've been researching some of this out, but would rather hear it from everyone who has actually seen the difference first hand. In particular, provider feeds. [ I know about "source feed" receiver resolution, etc, etc,] and finicky dvd players. Does upscalling actually work?

Also, anyone have a opinion on Maranz? SQ, reliability? The reviews on this brand don't seem to be as harsh as say,onkyo or yamaha.

Of course the top end whatever brand gets good [ but fewer reviews] I'm just not looking to spend those very big bucks.

Have a old denon with SQ that I'm happy with. I understand that different brands will produce different qualities, I just don't want to go backwards.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a Harmon Karden AVR247 from about 2007. I use the upscaling for the SD from Direct, which is pretty poor. The 247 is older and limited to upscaling to 720p, the newer models go to 1080p. The improvement of SD is quite a bit, and makes it enjoyable even if not quite HD.

And the massaging it does to those channels in 720p is very nice too. Better than just passing the signal to the TV.

HK has good video upscaling, and arguably the best audio. Denon, Pioneer and others use different methods to upscale and are reported to be excellent also.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> I have a Harmon Karden AVR247 from about 2007. I use the upscaling for the SD from Direct, which is pretty poor. The 247 is older and limited to upscaling to 720p, the newer models go to 1080p. The improvement of SD is quite a bit, and makes it enjoyable even if not quite HD.
> 
> And the massaging it does to those channels in 720p is very nice too. Better than just passing the signal to the TV.
> 
> HK has good video upscaling, and arguably the best audio. Denon, Pioneer and others use different methods to upscale and are reported to be excellent also.


Thanks, lp

Could you tell me the order you have these hooked up?

composite or component [ which?] from direct to avr to tv?
how many optical inputs?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I was using component video from the 2 HR24s and optical audio with one and coax digital audio with the other since I only had one optical cable. I took that to the AVR and out of the AVR via HDMI.

I've since switched by adding a 4-port HDMI switch, so all the connections are now via HDMI. I have the HR24s set to native on and 720p+1080i/p. So the channels that are in SD are coming to the AVR as 720p as are the HD channels in 720p. For them, the AVR is just massaging the video a bit and it looks great.

For the 1080i/p stuff, my AVR just passes them through, no massaging.

Newer stuff will upscale to 1080i or p and I'm shopping now as I want some of the newer things that have come out since my 2007 HK-247. I don't need more power, just want some new features, high on the list is to upscale to 1080p and have great audio.

For info, I'm looking at Pioneer of a model year or two old as the latest ones have taken some things away to keep the prices down, same for Denon and pretty much all the rest.

I'd love to stay with HK, but if I upgrade I want all 5 of my HDMI sources to connect without using a switch, and only this current year has 5 HDMI inputs. And like all the rest, not quite as powerful and some of the features of old that I like are gone or in much higher models and much higher prices.

Take a look at the Pioneer, Denon and HK lines to see if they have the features you want at a price that you're comfortable with.


----------

